# Stud Question



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If the breeder gave you limited registration, you will not be able the stud him out and have the puppies registered.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a really good thread about breeding. Discusses a lot, I'm also looking for a thread about putting your dog out to stud that was here a little while back.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...in-discussion/13776-help-golden-breeding.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The other thread I remembered was on ChatEvo, but here is some information from that thread:

This is a good starting point just for very basic information. #7 is very critical, testing for genetic defects before you breed is extremely important so you don't pass on genetic problems, like hip dysplasia. You need to be sure your boy doesn't have any of these.

http://www.akc.org/breeders/resp_breeding/index.cfm

Contact the Golden Retriever Club of America and find a breeder in your area. Ask if they will mentor you as a new breeder. 

Also some good things to know and ask yourself before you decide to stud out your male.

http://warrentonkc.tripod.com/wnt2std.htm


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Thank you for the all the information. I don't know WHY he's got this crazy idea in his head. Hopefully i can talk him out of it. =)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Marie is correct. You need to determine the type of registration Rosco has. If it is Limited, only the breeder can change it and the good breeders will only change it under certain circumstances-if he earns a title or titles and if he passes all his clearances, for example-and even then, many are reluctant to do so. I won't, unless I can strongly mentor the individual. My kennel name is on that puppy and will be in the pedigree of his offspring, so I want to make sure that the utmost care is taken in breeding and placing his offspring.

IF you meet the breeder's requirements to lift the Limited, these are the clearances Rosco will need. You will want to make sure that his parents. grandparents, etc. have these as well, for several generations back. You will need:

1. To clear his eyes annually with a veterinary opthamologist, with a CERF examiniation.
2. To clear his heart at 12 months of age or older, at least once, by a veterinary cardiologist.
3. To clear hips once he is at least two years of age, sending the x-rays to OFA for a rating. In order to be breedable, he needs to be a Fair, Good or Excellent. It is also important to know what his littermates hip status is, if possible. For example, if he is the only Fair in a litter of Goods and Excellents, he is a pretty good prospect. If he is the only Good in a litter of Fairs and Borderlines, he is not a very good prospect for breeding.
4. To clear his elbows once he is at least a year of age (most breeders do it at the same time they do hips) and submit to OFA for a Pass or Fail.

In addition, he should be free of allergies and be in generally good health. He will need to be tested regulary for brucellosis, a devastating STD that has wiped entire kennels.

Breeding is a heavy responsibility-the female dog will generally come to you, and you are responsible for her safety and care. Plus, if your male is like many, he will not handle having a bitch in season around well. Many boys howl, refuse to eat, and mark the house and yard. I feel that the owner of the stud dog has a moral and ethical responsiblity for the puppies they produce, in making sure the bitch owner knows how to properly screen for good homes and sells on spay/neuter contracts, etc.



Obviously, any female he would be bred to should have the same clearances.

When I consider a breeding, I do a fairly extensive background check on the stud or the bitch, so I can look at genetic influences and coefficient of inbreeding numbers, and stay away from those lines that I know will not work well together.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Oooookay. So i'm looking at Rosco's AKC papers and where it says Limited Registration it has the numbers 793. What's that mean?

*EDIT

*Nevermind, i looked on AKC.org and Rosco is fully registered.


----------

